# Does anybody know a travel agent in UAE that can arrange Indian rail tickets?



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We need to travel by rail from Bangalore to Chennai at the end of this month.
We tried to register with Indian railways website to buy tickets online - but you need an Indian mobile to do so.
Does anybody know of a travel agent in the UAE that can book and sell Indian rail tickets?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Steve, either try cleartrip.com or just make up any 10 digit phone number as it won't be used to contact you as the ticket references should just be emailed to your notified address.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

apart from cleartrip, try with IRCTC Train Reservation | Indian Railways Reservation | IRCTC Train Tickets Booking, Trains Enquiry Online : MakeMyTrip or Online Train Tickets Booking | IRCTC Tatkal Reservation at Yatra.com


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> apart from cleartrip, try with IRCTC Train Reservation | Indian Railways Reservation | IRCTC Train Tickets Booking, Trains Enquiry Online : MakeMyTrip or Online Train Tickets Booking | IRCTC Tatkal Reservation at Yatra.com


Thanks - but does not work from here!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Why on earth do you want to go by rail in India?????

Are you/were you drunk?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hi Steve, either try cleartrip.com or just make up any 10 digit phone number as it won't be used to contact you as the ticket references should just be emailed to your notified address.


Hi,
Thanks - but that does not work - because you need valid Indian mobile number to receive OTP code (we already tried registering last week)
Hence the request for a travel agent
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

looks like an IRCTC ID is now required even when booking from these sites.
Just saw another list which mentions an agency in Sharjah Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry

Otherwise, if you know someone in India, could use their mobile number? If all else fails, happy to help out with my mobile number in India.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> looks like an IRCTC ID is now required even when booking from these sites.
> Just saw another list which mentions an agency in Sharjah Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry
> 
> Otherwise, if you know someone in India, could use their mobile number? If all else fails, happy to help out with my mobile number in India.


Hi,
Agency in Sharjah does not seem to exist (saw that link and tried Tuesday)
We registered on IRCTC website on Tuesday using a friends Indian phone - but still did not work.
In the end - we booked flights (350 AED per person - so won't break the bank!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Why on earth do you want to go by rail in India?????
> 
> Are you/were you drunk?


Have you ever travelled by rail in India?
It's better than British rail - especially the food!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We need to travel by rail from Bangalore to Chennai at the end of this month.
> We tried to register with Indian railways website to buy tickets online - but you need an Indian mobile to do so.
> Does anybody know of a travel agent in the UAE that can book and sell Indian rail tickets?
> ...


Hi Steve,

Seat 61's website has a workaround for getting an account on cleatrip and IRCTC. See Train travel in India - a beginner's guide |  How to buy tickets online

You could also check with Indian Railways and IRCTC on Twitter, they are very quick to respond. Their handles are @RailMinIndia and @IRCTC_Ltd


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

newguyintown said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Seat 61's website has a workaround for getting an account on cleatrip and IRCTC. See Train travel in India - a beginner's guide |Â* How to buy tickets online
> 
> You could also check with Indian Railways and IRCTC on Twitter, they are very quick to respond. Their handles are @RailMinIndia and @IRCTC_Ltd


Hi,
Thanks for your reply and the link.
In the end, they made it so difficult to book rail tickets, we booked flights instead!
It used to be so easy to get tickets - but now it's very difficult - far too many hoops to jump through!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply and the link.
> In the end, they made it so difficult to book rail tickets, we booked flights instead!
> It used to be so easy to get tickets - but now it's very difficult - far too many hoops to jump through!
> ...


You are welcome! I agree they have made it difficult but they had to since a lot of people were abusing the eticketing system.

Hopefully the information will be helpful for your next train trip in India


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Have you checked "make my trip"... it gives an option to book railways as well as busses... just switch to india as country while browsing... and it will show the options.... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply and the link.
> In the end, they made it so difficult to book rail tickets, we booked flights instead!
> It used to be so easy to get tickets - but now it's very difficult - far too many hoops to jump through!
> ...


Hi Steve,

Did you booked your tickets ? I know travel agents/friends in India who can book it for you in foreigners quota. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunder said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Did you booked your tickets ? I know travel agents/friends in India who can book it for you in foreigners quota.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunder,
Thanks for the offer - we have booked flight tickets.
We had friends in India trying to book rail tickets - with both our PIO card and passport details, without success!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Sunder,
> Thanks for the offer - we have booked flight tickets.
> We had friends in India trying to book rail tickets - with both our PIO card and passport details, without success!
> Cheers
> Steve


PM me with the date of Journey from Bangalore to Chennai and/or vice versa with the approximate timing and the no of passengers travelling. Let me check.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/For...-tickets-from-abroad/articleshow/51824877.cms

Hope this helps someone who might want to book tickets for indian railways.


----------

